# Scrappy Mountains UFO done



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Finished this one last night and took the pic right away, so sorry it is so dark. It is the biggest quilt I have made so far at 85 x 93. It really is vibrant and one of my favorites that I have made. It is so simple to make, too. Pattern is on the quiltville site. One more UFO off the list..whew!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I can see why it's one of your favorites. It's beautiful. I love the color combination.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - it's WONDERFUL. So neat and optical, and such a basic design.

Angie


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is beautiful, but it looks way to complicated for something I would dare attempt. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful...you did an excellent job!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh yum yum yum! I REALLY like this one! I just bought both of Bonnie's books, she's awesome!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

This quilt is magnificent! It is so beautiful! You did a fantastic job. What size bed does this fit?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wonderful! Wow! Again, I am in awe of your talent AND your productivity. You GO woman!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I like this so much that I am going to make one! Beautiful


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Tinker, don't let it scare you! It was really very simple. Check out Bonnie Hunter's quiltville.com site and look at it. She has the best pictures explaining every step of the way. Great for using up lots of scraps! I have made quite a few of her patterns and have never been disappointed!
ELOCN..I am thinking this would fit a king, but I may be wrong. Definitely a queen.
claytonpiano...make sure you let us see when you do this one! I am sure at some point I will do this one again since I like it so well.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

That is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

looked it up on quiltville...did 4 samples...it's next! I was going to do a pinwheel but I do lots of those and I need something to use up scraps.

I have 2 quilts to send out to be quilted before I am allowing myself to start something new. I just finished up my 9th in the stack. I'm working on a braided rug and afghan while I search for a quilter.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty!! I love scrap quilts.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Really, really, really nice! Love the colors you used, I can just see that with cream colored eyelet pillow shams and dust ruffle! A queen size mattress is 60"x80" so it will fit that size great. It will fit a full size, too, with a longer drop on the sides. 

I've looked at that pattern many times and love Quiltville's site. Great job! Wanna come over and finish my UFO's now? :gaptooth:


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Love your quilt. That pattern has been on my to do for ages. Yours is gorgeous!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Great!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm about ready to type up these instructions for the BOM program in my guild for next month. I've tried coming up with exciting new 'techniques' each month, and this one will be a great block.

Yours looks great!!


----------

